# طريقة بسيطة لاعادة وضع ويندوز يعمل كما كان من قبل !!!



## اخوكم (28 أغسطس 2008)

هذه الطريقة رائعة جداً ومع هذا سهله أيضا، وفائدة هذه الطريقة انه بإمكانك اعادة وضع الويندوز في الوضع الذي كان يشتغل فيه بدون اي مشاكل.

إذا اردت تطبيق هذه الحركة في جهازك ننصح بطباعة هذه الطريقة لعدم نسيان بعض الخطوات.

الطريقة: 

أولا: يجب ايقاف تشغيل الجهاز لتطبيق هذه الحركة. 

ثانيا: شغل الجهاز أثناء تشغيل الجهاز قم بضغط على f8 

ثالثا: سترى قائمة كيفية التشغيل اختار command promt only . 

رابعا: اكتب command . 

خامسا: اكتب scanreg . 

سادسا: اختار ابدأ . 

سابعا: اختار view backups . 

ثامنا: اختار اي تاريخ انت تريده ماعدا التاريخ الاول. 

تاسعا: اضغط (Enter) . 

عاشرا: اعمل (restart) . 

والان سيبدء تشغيل الويندوز كما كان من التاريخ الذي حددته دون أية مشاكل.



سلام المسيح​


----------



## احلى ديانة (28 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا ليك يا غالى على الطريقة 

وربنا يبارك حياتك خير


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (28 أغسطس 2008)

*هجرب الطريقه واقولك ....وشكرا لتعبك *


----------



## علي مزيكا (31 أغسطس 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووور على المعلومه المفيدة والرب يبارك يا اخونا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 أغسطس 2008)

*مرسي ليك كتير



وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## اخوكم (31 أغسطس 2008)

*بصوا يا اخوانى اللى جرب هذه الطريقة يقول لى لانى للامانة لم اجربها بعد لان الويندوز لدى بروفيشونال وانا لا احب ان انقل معلومات خاطئه او تضر باجهزتنا وانا سوووف ابحث لكم عن كيفية جعل الويندوز لديكم اصلي كانه من الشركة الاصلية ميكروسوفت 


ربنا موجود​*


----------

